# Cubing Knights 2016



## JaredRB9000 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm really excited. My first competition, and only 2 months into cubing! Specifically, Cubing Knights 2016. I've been having trouble getting sub-30 to qualify, but I just got a new PB: 27.50! Is anyone else going?
EDIT: I realize now that the sub-30 cutoff was for 2x2


----------

